# Some shots of my Bees



## ChasWG (Apr 29, 2013)

I took a look into my hive today because I saw some extra comb being built in places I didn't want. Namely on the inter cover lid to the top of the frames. I scraped that off and stopped their misguilded efforts.

While in there I took a few shots.


----------



## Lburou (May 13, 2012)

Exceptional, and interesting photographs. 

I was looking at the hairs on one of my bees through a microscope. Those hairs look a lot like feathers under magnification.


----------



## dux (Feb 18, 2012)

VERY nice. What lens are you using?


----------



## Bee Whisperer (Mar 24, 2013)

Great shots. Keepers.


----------



## Kamon A. Reynolds (Apr 15, 2012)

Nice photos!


----------



## mtndewluvr (Oct 28, 2012)

Very good shots...Love shot #4!


----------



## KC- BEE (Jun 13, 2011)

Awsome shots.


----------



## ChasWG (Apr 29, 2013)

Thanks all! I use a Canon 7D and these were all taken with my 24-70mm f2.8L. Its consider a Macro lens, but only barely. I also used a 20mm extension tube behind the lens on the single bee shots so I could get closer. I have a 50mm macro lens but I find it difficult to shoot the bees with. It's not as agile as the 24-70 or even my 85mm f1.8 with extension tubes mounted.

Lee, I bet those hairs are very feather like. That would be great to see up close. Do you have a camera mount that you can adapt to your microscope?


----------



## Lburou (May 13, 2012)

ChasWG said:


> Lee, I bet those hairs are very feather like. That would be great to see up close. Do you have a camera mount that you can adapt to your microscope?


No, is that a hard thing to do? I have a digital 'camera' that fits in one eye piece, but it isn't working at magnification less than 100X and haven't tried it above that.


----------



## ChasWG (Apr 29, 2013)

Here's a few more that I captured today with my cell phone. Got to see the queen today!!


----------



## tibadoe (May 18, 2013)

Great picture of the queen.


----------



## Lburou (May 13, 2012)

Chas, you seem to have a gift for photography!


----------



## Bee Whisperer (Mar 24, 2013)

What kind of cell phone do you have? Mine doesn't do photos even close to that. You have an excellent eye by the way. I would love to see more posts from you. I hope it is ok for us to save these photos as they are just too nice to pass up. Great job! :applause:


----------



## dmpower (Nov 7, 2010)

Love the back lighting on the first two. The two others aren't bee pics they are bee portraits!
Well done!


----------



## julysun (Apr 25, 2012)

The beauty holds as you zoom in. Thanks for posting!


----------



## Steven T Ruddy (Mar 12, 2013)

Nice shots.


----------

